# Shame on whoever did this (GRAPHIC)



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

Hit the river early this morning, (GMR dam) and I am welcomed by this site. This behavior is disgusting.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

thumbs down


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

As a fisherman I am saddened and at a loss for words...I just don't understand some people!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

It was probably done by the same kind of person that'd kill a snake for no reason.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I bet the snakes did it. KILL THE SNAKES!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

That does make me sick, even being a lowly gar. Some people just aren't that bright.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I wouldn't do that to any fish I happen to catch,makes no sense at all. Some folks brains must've been sucked out during all the probes the aliens have been doing.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Probabily same type of punk at CJ this spring who was smashing undersized crappie "so he wouldn`t have to catch them again"; must have had 2 dozen floating around him. Multiple persons called the Park Ranger on him, and am sure he was given a stiff fine. The guy seemed to believe "keeper" crappie are hatched at 12"+ long...IDIOT ! Hope his license was revolked !


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

spfldbassguy said:


> It was probably done by the same kind of person that'd kill a snake for no reason.


lol, that was a joke, I keep snakes.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

I bet the bass are just jumping on the hook in that spot now...

I hate people.


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

I can't use live bait let alone kill a fish.......This saddens me


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

I caught a gar there last night, I released it unharmed. 
I rarely keep the fish I catch, so the reason I fish is the excitement of the initial hit and the fight among other things. The gar is actually a pretty high value fish if you look at it that way. It&#8217;s a good target in mid summer when oxygen levels are getting low. If you&#8217;re not feeding yourself by fishing and you kill a fish like that, you have to wonder &#8220;why DO you fish&#8221;? That&#8217;s like shooting an animal in the forest and just leaving it.


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah, in the mid summer I was catching 2-4 every day. They are super fun to catch and show off marlin like jumps. I wish they were still biting like they were

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

This is a site I have seen way to often. Whats wrong with people?


----------



## josh13 (Aug 16, 2011)

people are sick


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

two thumbs down


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

I picked it up with a plastic bag and threw it in the brush. theres also a nice blood puddle and trail 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

> Probabily same type of punk at CJ this spring who was smashing undersized crappie "so he wouldn`t have to catch them again"


Looks like a gar that got tangled up in some fishing line. What am I missing?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Net said:


> Looks like a gar that got tangled up in some fishing line. What am I missing?



The crushed skull & nearly severed head?


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

fallen513 said:


> The crushed skull & nearly severed head?


fishing line can do that, duh!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Looks like it may have been caught in the net it is in.May have caught it by accident but no excuse for the unmannered jerk who tortured it.


Roscoe!


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

it wasnt a net, just some fishing line, when I picked it up the line fell off so it clearly wasnt caught in anything. theres a ton of loose line down there so it probably just wrapped around it when the a-hole laid it down to hack at it

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

I know who did this to the Gar I seen it happen lastnight when I was down there..I smelled a salmon like Odor.


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Manbearpig


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

People that will do that are the same type of people who become murderers....its a fact

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

still makes me sick looking at this.....gar may not be a targeted fish to all.....but to some they are still an old historical AWESOME looking fish whom put up an awesome fish and are cool fish.....BMayhall if you know who did this I suggest a call to the local dnr for a quick report.....hard telling how many other Gar or other fish this dude has done this too.....absolutely pathetic.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

gar are awesome to catch when they get big..they are armored missiles on the end of a hook.

I promise that throwing them on shore, smashing them on rocks, and trying to sever their heads will not help the fish population that you seek.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

It looks to be about the same size as the one those two brothers on swamp 
"?something?" ate after they boiled it then deep fried it. Man their lips were sure a smackin while they chowed down that garfish.
love that show!
d/m


----------



## DogFaceClown (Mar 29, 2011)

There are still so many Fishermen who show no respect to the fish they catch or the waters they fish. 

Sent from my Droid


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

treytd32 said:


> gar are awesome to catch when they get big..they are armored missiles on the end of a hook.


yeah no kiddin, I foul hooked one in the tail fin a few weeks ago, he took off! he wasnt huge but was able to run straight out. 



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

It was the HIPPIES.


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

floater99 said:


> It was the HIPPIES.


MANBEARPIG did it


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

JonTheFisherman said:


> lol, that was a joke, I keep snakes.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


All in good fun my fellow angler,just like to poke the stick in the beehive once in awhile to see what the reaction'll be.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

floater99 said:


> It was the HIPPIES.


I seriously doubt it was the hippies...


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

but seriously isn't there a law against this sort of thing? I forget the statue but im pretty sure your're not alowed to catch and mutilate fish, then leave them bankside...could be wrong.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

BMayhall said:


> I know who did this to the Gar I seen it happen lastnight when I was down there..I smelled a salmon like Odor.


You SEEN it ?


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

its just plain wrong. and I was the lucky fellow to be burdened with picking up its bloody carcass and disposing of it so other people didnt have to see it

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Dandrews said:


> You SEEN it ?


lol no i was jokin it was MANBEARPIG that did it


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

hes crackin on your grammar bill 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

My bad, Northwest gave me that


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

acklac7 said:


> but seriously isn't there a law against this sort of thing? I forget the statue but im pretty sure your're not alowed to catch and mutilate fish, then leave them bankside...could be wrong.



Yes there is, unfortunately it's not going to get enforced. The dept. probably can't afford the gas to drive down there & check up on things.


----------



## josh13 (Aug 16, 2011)

lol there is a law its called river justice!


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

how would you guys of reacted to it, had you been the one to stumble upon this?


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

The sad thing is that most of us see this all the time and it continues to worsen...At CJ I see mutilated or gutted crappie, 'gills, Cats, Walleye, Carp, and Bass just laying on the Bank because some "Basement Fish Biologist" thinks he's improving the fishery for his favorite species. We've watched people clean fish and throw the carcass in the water or just leave them lay (and told them it's against the law). We've watched people smash small crappie on the rocks (I turned a 20-something kid in, who went to jail), And we continue to see poaching (we call the Warden etc)....The State expects us to help inforce the laws since they are shorthanded and before long some caring fisherman is going to end up getting hurt if they do....River Justice may be needed before long!!!!


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

JonTheFisherman said:


> how would you guys of reacted to it, had you been the one to stumble upon this?


I would be P.O.d. 
If the person responsible was still there I would calmly take his picture, and take a picture of the fish. If he had objections to my doing so, the first punch is his.


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> The sad thing is that most of us see this all the time and it continues to worsen.....


Yeah, this isnt the first time ive seen something like this at the dam. ive seen several gar skeletons lying a few feet from the bank, but this is the first time ive seen anything like this within a few hours of it happening. 

another thing about the people that typically fish the dam, they dont know how to pick up their trash. one day there were 2 bags of shad COVERED in maggots, the smell was horrible. and the countless light blue nightcrawler tubs. and the worst is the thousands of feet of loose fishing line.


-Jon


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

The dam in hamilton is like a 3rd World Country..Its trashy, Pillows laying around, Trash, line, lures, dead fish, logs of poop, chicken liver, cude steaks, nightcrawler cases, chairs, socks, t-shirts, pants, underwear, condoms, lube, all that stuff is just laying around the bank..let me know if I missed anything..also Dead House Cats tied up in a double plastic bag floating in the water.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

BMayhall said:


> The dam in hamilton is like a 3rd World Country..Its trashy, Pillows laying around, Trash, line, lures, dead fish, logs of poop, chicken liver, cude steaks, nightcrawler cases, chairs, socks, t-shirts, pants, underwear, condoms, lube, all that stuff is just laying around the bank..let me know if I missed anything..also Dead House Cats tied up in a double plastic bag floating in the water.


I think you forgot about all of the turdavores© that prowl the banks. Also the syringes and bullet casings down in the rocks.


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

BMayhall said:


> The dam in hamilton is like a 3rd World Country..Its trashy, Pillows laying around, Trash, line, lures, dead fish, logs of poop, chicken liver, cude steaks, nightcrawler cases, chairs, socks, t-shirts, pants, underwear, condoms, lube, all that stuff is just laying around the bank..let me know if I missed anything..also Dead House Cats tied up in a double plastic bag floating in the water.


ive never read a more true statement, and thats sad.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Did he just say "logs of poop" ?!?!?
LOL

This place is starting to sound like Mill Creek


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

WAREHOUSE said:


> Did he just say "logs of poop" ?!?!?
> LOL
> 
> This place is starting to sound like Mill Creek


ive witnessed some dude walk up behind a tree, drop his pants, pinch a few off and pull his pants back up without wiping. hamilon holds some true creatures, I mean characters

-Jon


----------



## tcoss (Aug 30, 2011)

BMayhall said:


> The dam in hamilton is like a 3rd World Country..Its trashy, Pillows laying around, Trash, line, lures, dead fish, logs of poop, chicken liver, cude steaks, nightcrawler cases, chairs, socks, t-shirts, pants, underwear, condoms, lube, all that stuff is just laying around the bank..let me know if I missed anything..also Dead House Cats tied up in a double plastic bag floating in the water.


Hey, this sounds like a bar I used to go to.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

JonTheFisherman said:


> ive witnessed some dude walk up behind a tree, drop his pants, pinch a few off and pull his pants back up without wiping. hamilon holds some true creatures, I mean characters
> 
> -Jon


sorry guys.. nature called


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

hey guys
it took me awhile to get around to reading this thread. and there is just no reason for things like this. i had a friend i use to fish erie with. when he would catch a sheephead up on erie he would say watch me turn this into a walleye. then he would bounce it off the back of the boat and say that walled his eyes. i get very upset when trash fish is all im catching but i do just throw them back in. that friend is dead now but i,ll bet theres alot of other people that feel the way he did.

we use to fish for gar at dale hollow lake. they were fun to catch. the guy at the marina said they would catch them at night and put a stick in there mouth and tie the mouth down against the stick and turn them loose. he said they would jump all night and run up on the bank and flop around and get back in the water. it takes all kinds.
sherman.


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

sherman51 said:


> hey guys
> it took me awhile to get around to reading this thread. and there is just no reason for things like this. i had a friend i use to fish erie with. when he would catch a sheephead up on erie he would say watch me turn this into a walleye. then he would bounce it off the back of the boat and say that walled his eyes. i get very upset when trash fish is all im catching but i do just throw them back in. that friend is dead now but i,ll bet theres alot of other people that feel the way he did.
> 
> we use to fish for gar at dale hollow lake. they were fun to catch. the guy at the marina said they would catch them at night and put a stick in there mouth and tie the mouth down against the stick and turn them loose. he said they would jump all night and run up on the bank and flop around and get back in the water. it takes all kinds.
> sherman.


I'm pretty sure the second guy you mentioned from the marina was a serial killer, I couldn't think of any other type of person who would torture anything living. You have a lot of restrain. I would have slapped him in his mouth like his mother should have.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

That is awful. I have no idea why people kill/ torture gar. If you're fishing for bass or whatever and catch a gar by mistake, I'd look at it like a bonus. Stupid ignorant people. If i saw someone doing this I'm pretty sure I'd go snap their rod over their head. 

on another note, I'd had been thinking of going to the hamilton dam because of all the good reports on here but after reading how dirty it is I may just stick to chataqua (DP&L dam). I live in kettering near dayton. I can find much closer places filled with trash, turds, needles, etc...


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

I wonder if a gar head would be good cut bait

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

pendog66 said:


> I wonder if a gar head would be good cut bait
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine




i would say no. we were running a trot line one night on dale hollow and was running out of bait. we caught a small gar on our trot line. so we cut it up and used it for bait. (this wasnt torture it was just getting bait) but we didnt get anything, no cats or turtles. the next morning when we brought it in all the bait had been untouched. 

we did have to use a hunting knife and beat it with a rock to cut that gar into bait strips.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

samfishdyt said:


> I'm pretty sure the second guy you mentioned from the marina was a serial killer, I couldn't think of any other type of person who would torture anything living. You have a lot of restrain. I would have slapped him in his mouth like his mother should have.


the thing is, he was the owner of the marina at that time. but he has long retired now and may even be dead. and im one of those people that does believe in a hereafter. so my guess is he,ll have to answer to a power much greater than ours for his deeds.

i,ve did my best to teach my kids and anyone who fishes or hunts with me. if you aint goin to eat it leave it alone. but there are things like bait that can be looked over. but then theres no reason to torture any creature except a few humans.(child molesters rapests and maby a few others) even when i kill something i do it as fast as possable. i try to even release my leftover bait alive.
sherman


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

sherman51 said:


> im one of those people that does believe in a hereafter. so my guess is he,ll have to answer to a power much greater than ours for his deeds.
> 
> i,ve did my best to teach my kids and anyone who fishes or hunts with me. if you aint goin to eat it leave it alone. but there are things like bait that can be looked over. but then theres no reason to torture any creature except a few humans.(child molesters rapests and maby a few others) even when i kill something i do it as fast as possable. i try to even release my leftover bait alive.
> sherman




This is a great philosophy.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

JonTheFisherman said:


> Hit the river early this morning, (GMR dam) and I am welcomed by this site. This behavior is disgusting.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


gar has never been a problem to me. but ; every one that come across a bighead carp or the asian carp PLEASE FEEL FREE TO STOMP THERE HEAD IN THE GROUND.


----------



## JStone (Aug 24, 2011)

I caught 4 in one day on the Ohio River a few weeks ago. They put up a hell of a fight and are awesome fish to catch. Its ridiculous that someone would do that to the fish.


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

pendog66 said:


> I wonder if a gar head would be good cut bait
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I foul hooked a small one one last year, really bad. It took a heck of a sharp knife but I used the head on one pole and a piece of cut on the other. I did catch a 7-8 lb Shovel on the cut, nothing touched the head. This fish was not tourtured, I killed it right away, and I don't think it would have lived to be released. So you can catch cats on gar cut bait. IMO I am only gonna use gar for cut when I have nothing else and/or the gar is hooked bad and probably won't make it.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

sherman51 said:


> i,ve did my best to teach my kids and anyone who fishes or hunts with me. if you aint goin to eat it leave it alone. but there are things like bait that can be looked over. but then theres no reason to torture any creature except a few humans.(child molesters rapests and maby a few others) even when i kill something i do it as fast as possable. i try to even release my leftover bait alive.
> sherman


Sherman that's an excellent way of looking at things involving fishing/hunting. I feel the same way about the molesters,rapists,etc,etc. In the event that I do actually use live bait (which might be 1 or 2 times a year) I do like you do,try to release them unharmed to live another day. It'll be the way I teach my 3 1/2yr old. I personally think that anyone that mistreats any animal only does so so that they can finally feel superior in their lives for that moment.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

I hope you guys are talking about releasing worms. releasing live minnows etc. is against the law.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

pendog66 said:


> I wonder if a gar head would be good cut bait
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


i don't know i was about half way through before the wife called so i left


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

monsterKAT11 said:


> i don't know i was about half way through before the wife called so i left



LOL that's what I was thinking! Somebody got 3 good wacks in on it before they gave up.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

FISNFOOL said:


> I hope you guys are talking about releasing worms. releasing live minnows etc. is against the law.




you know i really didnt know that. but when i do release minnows i release them where i got them. i dont take them from one lake and dump them in another. but mostly i use worms unless im in fla. then i use shrimp and they come out of the water i fish.
sherman


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Awwww the Gar. Theyre ranked up there in my most hated of gods creatures next to the Canadian Goose(Which is soon getting its name changed to the Ohio goose)


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

still no reason to torture an animal. i like them, especially the fight they give on a light action rod


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

They make good targets too!


----------



## ORVangler633 (Aug 31, 2011)

BMayhall said:


> The dam in hamilton is like a 3rd World Country..Its trashy, Pillows laying around, Trash, line, lures, dead fish, logs of poop, chicken liver, cude steaks, nightcrawler cases, chairs, socks, t-shirts, pants, underwear, condoms, lube, all that stuff is just laying around the bank..let me know if I missed anything..also Dead House Cats tied up in a double plastic bag floating in the water.


Not too mention all the mixed matched pairs of basketball sneakers that are always down there. I dont know how someone could think its ok to walk around the dam bare foot, but like Jon said, it is hamilton.


----------



## mason08 (Oct 16, 2010)

That is wrong>But if i snag a big head or asian carp by chance>Then please beleive me it would look like that garThose carp are destroying our rivers and lakes kill them all.


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

if youre gonna do it dont let it sit there for everyone else to see. hide it or something

-Jon


----------

